# Volkl Mountain Dew skiis



## tree_skier (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone know what model the Volkl mountain dew skiis are?  I won a pair at Mount Snow last sunday and am trying to figure out what model they are.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2006)

Got a picture?


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 22, 2006)

Not at the moment will try for one tomorow


----------



## I_Bike_Alone (Mar 22, 2006)

local guy sold some on ebay couple months ago, they were 177's i beleive and a middle sized waist


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 23, 2006)

Picture

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/112/cat/500/ppuser/396

They are 163's


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

What is the waist size?  I'm thinking that they are Volkl 724's.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> What is the waist size?  I'm thinking that they are Volkl 724's.


No way. WAAAAY too much sidecut and the waist looks <70. Must be some iteration of the Supersport....


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmm. The only 05/06 Volkls offered in 163 are in the Unlimited series. That top sheet looks like a matte finsh (my Unlimiteds have a glossy top sheet). So maybe these skis are 04/05? If so, then perhaps Beano is right with a 7 24 as they were also offered in 163 cm. Sorry Beano - when I think 724, I immediately think either the EXP or Pro which are both mid-fats. Perhaps these are a 724 EXT or EXS? Both 71 mm waists... Measure the waist if you can - that may help us find it. Even better - are there shovel, waist and tail dimensions stamped on the ski? I don't see them...


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 23, 2006)

They are 04/05  I will measure them tonight and lokk closely for any other info.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> They are 04/05  I will measure them tonight and lokk closely for any other info.


Then it's definitely a 7 24. Probably an EXS or EXT. Measure the waist and tail. That will probably pin it down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Then it's definitely a 7 24. Probably an EXS or EXT. Measure the waist and tail. That will probably pin it down.


Looks like the EXT to me based on the shape of the tail...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2006)

there is _no way_ those skis could be a decent model.  mountain dew?  c'mon.  magic mountain had a fleet of beginner mountain dew skis.  my vote is for a beginner or intermediate model.  the side cut looks like a "learn to carve" type ski, the flare on the tips are pretty extreme.  sidecut measurements would help pin it down.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 24, 2006)

tip  104
waist 65
tail 92

measured by hand in inchs and coverted so might not be exact spec


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 24, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> there is _no way_ those skis could be a decent model.  mountain dew?  c'mon.  magic mountain had a fleet of beginner mountain dew skis.  my vote is for a beginner or intermediate model.  the side cut looks like a "learn to carve" type ski, the flare on the tips are pretty extreme.  sidecut measurements would help pin it down.




Thats the question are they worth putting bindings on for anyone in my family or are they going to be mounted on the rec room wall


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> tip  104
> waist 65
> tail 92
> 
> measured by hand in inchs and coverted so might not be exact spec


Its most likely the *EnergY 320* then.



			
				volkl said:
			
		

> For the entry-level recreational skier who wants to learn to carve, the EnergY 320 provides an easy, forgiving platform.
> 
> Sidecut: 105-65-93



Looks like it's their entry level ski...


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 24, 2006)

tree_skier: Do you have a beginner/early intermediate that could use the skis?  If it were me (with my children), I'd mount them up and give them to one of them when 163 becomes an appropriate size.  My children would probably fight over them becasue of the cool Mountain Dew graphics.  That's all my kids care about when evaluating skis.

If I were you, I'd hold onto them for future use.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 24, 2006)

no beginner/inter in family

Son age 10 is skiing on Fischer WC SL 148's
Daughter 8 is on Fischer WC SL 133's

Wife expert cruiser

I would rather be snowboarding but have to ski with the clan (for Bob)

next season son moves to JIV's and needs at least GS skiis and hopefully he won't grow too much and can get another season out of the SL's he also might need SG skiis.  He wants the mountain dew boards.

I am hopeing for another season out of daughters , but we'll see how much she grows.

I am hoping to update my gear before I need to be into 4-6 new pairs a season for the kids.  would like new SL and GS boards for me.

Also would like to update the wifes boards, she has Soloman 3s's about an 8 yo sl ski, to an expert all mountain cruiser.

So it looks like the mountain dew boards won't fit the bill.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> So it looks like the mountain dew boards won't fit the bill.



Make something out of them or sell em on eBay...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2006)

My friend has an older pair 02/03 of Mountain Dew skies that he uses all the time. People are always asking him about the skies..3 to 4 times in one day. I don't get what the big deal is but people really seem to like something about them. I bet you could sell them easy.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> My friend has an older pair 02/03 of Mountain Dew skies that he uses all the time. People are always asking him about the skies..3 to 4 times in one day. I don't get what the big deal is but people really seem to like something about them. I bet you could sell them easy.


it is funny, people who know something about ski look at these mountain dew skis and dismiss them as worthless.  people who don't know anything about skis would think the design is cool and they must be good skis :lol:  volkl teamed up with porsche with their px0 series before, those were actually high quality skis they put a different top sheet on.  but these mountain dew combos are definitely not meant for the serious skier.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Its most likely the *EnergY 320* then.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's their entry level ski...


We have a winner! I thought that waist looked pretty narrow...


----------

